# Alle Chars eines accounts sehen!



## Charminbabe (17. April 2011)

hallo Leute ich habe da mal ein Problem,hoffe es kann mir mal jemand helfen!




Ich habe meine Chars auf einen Server gehabt, wurde immer von jemanden angesprochen war auch im ts mit denjenigen werde ich nur noch gestalkt. Bin schon auf einen anderen Server mit meinen Freunden getranst. und keine 2 tage später hat er mich auf dem Server auch angeschrieben. Blizzard kann mir da leider nicht weiter helfen. Ich habe gehört das es eine Seite geben soll wo man einen Charnamen eingeben kann und man sieht dann welche Chars er noch so überall hat! Gibt es solche Seite kann mir da jemand mal Auskunft geben. Charnamen auch alle schon umbenannt,nach dem transen,aber trotzdem werde ich ihn nicht los. Würde diese seite gerne sehen.




gruß charminbabe


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2011)

Von so einer Seite hab ich noch nicht gehört.

Aber wenn er deine Charnamen kennt, kann er u.a. auf WoWProgress (wenn deine Chars dort geführt werden) sehen, wohin man transferiert ist.


----------



## Charminbabe (17. April 2011)

Also da steht mein Name nicht drinnen..was sind das für Leute die da überhaupt drinnen stehen ??




Aber es soll solche Seite geben das ich ich schon des öfteren gehört. Aber leider konnte mir nie einer sagen wie die Seite genau heißt!!




Ps. Ausserdem geht diese seite wowprogress nur bis Juny 2010 und ich habe erst vor 2 Wochen getranst!!


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2011)

Wenn Du nur einen Servertransfer gemacht hast und Dein Name gleich geblieben ist, sieht man ja im Arsenal wo Du hin bist. Und falls Du Deinen Namen gewechselst hast aber z.B. einer Deiner Freunde mit denen Du auf den neuen Server gegangen bist nicht, dann hat man Dich vielleicht darueber gefunden.


----------



## Charminbabe (17. April 2011)

Namen aller chars beim Wechsel geändert und alle die ich kenne sind ja mitgekommen,keiner mehr da geblieben. Sonst weiß keiner das wir getranst sind. das ist ja das was mich wundert. 

Auf der Seite wowprogress,kann ich zwar meinen neuen namen finden wenn ich ihn eingebe,aber kann nicht sehen wo ich vorher war,und welche chars ich noch habe.


----------



## Kafka (17. April 2011)

Änder mal deine Mail Addi vom Battle.net ACC.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2011)

hast du bnet acc freunde? vlt kennt er da wen und tut so, als ob er dich vermisst und schreib tickets, wenn er wiederholt stalkt wird er gebannt


----------



## Charminbabe (17. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Änder mal deine Mail Addi vom Battle.net ACC.






Ach schon gemacht und battle-net Freunde habe ich nicht!!


----------



## Orgoron (17. April 2011)

Er hat es durch irgendwas mitbekommen entweder hat jemand geplappert oder am Gildennamen oder sonstwas. Auf Battlenet oder so würd ich nicht Tippen wenn du alle Stasioptionen von Battlenet ausgeschalten hast.

Wieviel Zeit lag den zwischen Servertrans und Namenswechsel ? Eventuell hat er den Wechsel im Arsenal bemerkt ist einfach fix mit nem Twink auf den Server und hat dich in seine Frindlist aufgenommen dann sieht er dich immer egal wie oft du den Namen wechselst.


Kleiner Tipp wenn du nochmal den Server transt vorher nen Twink mit gleichem Namen auf dem Zielserver erstellen dann kannst du nach dem ersten Einloggen selbst den Namen ändern.


Auch unter Ninjalootern der Tipp schlechthin ^^.


----------



## Charminbabe (17. April 2011)

Stasioptionen im battle.net ausschalten,davon habe ich noch nie was gehört   




Servertrans und Namenswechsel gleich zusammen gemacht! das problem ist das er mich auch mit meinen beiden anderen Chars anschreibt. mache ich ihn auf ignor,erstellt er sich ein neuen char:-(


----------



## shockwave-raider (17. April 2011)

Was will er denn eigentlich von dir? Was tut er wenn du schreibst das er dich stalkt? Beleidigt er dich? Macht er dir nen schlechten Namen? Soll heißen schreibt er schlecht über dich in den verschiedenen Chats, der will er einfach nur nach Gold betteln? Vielleicht ne/nen Ex von dir?

Ansonsten probiers einfach mal mit nichtbeachten! Einfach nicht reagieren, ignore taugt nichts, weil derjenige dann merkt das er beachtet wird. Zudem wird jeweils nur der Char ignoriert und nicht der Account.

Also einfach nicht beachten!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2011)

Dann melde ihn bei Blizzard. Die Sperren den Account schon, wenn er so massiv stalkt.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. April 2011)

Ist das immer ein Level 1er? Es gibt ein Addon, mit dem Leute unter lvl 10 (kann man bestimmt auch anders einstellen) einen nicht mehr anschreiben können. Glaub Blacklist oder so.
Das müsste Hilfreich gegen Stalker sein.


----------



## Charminbabe (17. April 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ist das immer ein Level 1er? Es gibt ein Addon, mit dem Leute unter lvl 10 (kann man bestimmt auch anders einstellen) einen nicht mehr anschreiben können. Glaub Blacklist oder so.
> Das müsste Hilfreich gegen Stalker sein.



Von Blacklist habe ich auch schon mal gehört, aber es soll auch eine Seite geben,wo man genau sehen kann wie viel chars und wo man überall chars hat. So eine Seite suche ich! Will ihn mit seinen Chars ausfindig machen und blizzard das zeigen. Blizzard meinte nur sie können da nichts machen,sollte ihn auch ignor setzen. das kann es doch nicht sein:-(


----------



## Dacyl (17. April 2011)

Ähhm, versuche es doch einmal mit "Spam melden" dann wird soweit ich weiß der ganze acc Ignoriert.. fals sich da etwas geändert hat, ich hab seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt (acc grade wieder reaktivert ^.^)


----------



## Shadria (17. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> ...aber es soll auch eine Seite geben,wo man genau sehen kann wie viel chars und wo man überall chars hat. So eine Seite suche ich!



So eine Seite gibt es nicht.... ausser du hast z.B. bei buffed in deinem Profil alle deine Chars selbst(!) angelegt.

Es gibt zwar Seiten, wo man den "Lebenslauf" (also z.B. Gildenzugehörigkeit) nachvollziehen kann.... aber eine Seite die dir bei einem bekannten Charnamen dessen Twinks anzeigt gibt es nicht.

Einzige Möglichkeit die Twinks von jemand zu sehen ist, wenn dich jemand in der Real-ID Friendlist hat.

Ansonsten würde ich einfach immer wieder ein Ticket wg. "Belästigung" schreiben und den Betreffenden auf ignore setzen... irgendwann wird das schon den gewünschten Effekt haben.


----------



## Kalamazoo (18. April 2011)

Warum beschleicht mich ein Gefühl daß der TE ganz einfach so eine Seite sucht um genau das zu machen was er anderen vorwirft?

Gut gemeinte Ratschläge werden ja mit dem Hinweis "es muss aber doch so eine Seite geben" abgehakt.



Ja, ich habe es aufgegeben permanent an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben.


----------



## J_0_T (18. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> Von Blacklist habe ich auch schon mal gehört, aber es soll auch eine Seite geben,wo man genau sehen kann wie viel chars und wo man überall chars hat. So eine Seite suche ich! Will ihn mit seinen Chars ausfindig machen und blizzard das zeigen. Blizzard meinte nur sie können da nichts machen,sollte ihn auch ignor setzen. das kann es doch nicht sein:-(



So eine site existiert nur leider nicht... wäre auch extrem debil solch eine site am leben zu halten etc...

entweder du gibst dich damit ab oder befolgst ggf einfach unsere tipps... Das mit dem Spammelden ist schon eine gute idee. Ansonsten einfach gm antexten... die regeln das auch.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Trojaner drauf!


----------



## Muh-Q (18. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> Von Blacklist habe ich auch schon mal gehört, aber es soll auch eine Seite geben,wo man genau sehen kann wie viel chars und wo man überall chars hat. So eine Seite suche ich! Will ihn mit seinen Chars ausfindig machen und blizzard das zeigen. Blizzard meinte nur sie können da nichts machen,sollte ihn auch ignor setzen. das kann es doch nicht sein:-(



Das wird jetzt sehr verrückt klingen, aber Blizzard braucht keine externen Seiten um alle Chars zu sehen.
Einfach immer Ticket schreiben, dann gehts von 3Tage über 3Tage letzte Warnung hin zu permanenter Sperrung.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. April 2011)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich ein Gefühl daß der TE ganz einfach so eine Seite sucht um genau das zu machen was er anderen vorwirft?
> 
> Gut gemeinte Ratschläge werden ja mit dem Hinweis "es muss aber doch so eine Seite geben" abgehakt.
> 
> ...



Genau das dachte ich nach dem lesen der Posts des TE auch


----------



## Trez (18. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> aber es soll auch eine Seite geben,wo man genau sehen kann wie viel chars und wo man überall chars hat. So eine Seite suche ich! Will ihn mit seinen Chars ausfindig machen und blizzard das zeigen. Blizzard meinte nur sie können da nichts machen,sollte ihn auch ignor setzen. das kann es doch nicht sein:-(



1. So eine Seite gibt es nicht, die müsste die WoW-Accs auslesen können um so eine Funktion zu besitzen.

2. Was würde dir eine Liste mit allen Chars von ihm/ihr bringen? Du könntest jeden davon ignorieren(so wie du es bereits tust) und er/sie erstellt wieder einen neuen Char und schreibt dich an.

3. Schreib ein Ticket bei jedem weiteren "Stalking"-Akt, wenn er/sie damit nicht aufhört wird der Account gebannt und gut ist.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. April 2011)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich ein Gefühl daß der TE ganz einfach so eine Seite sucht um genau das zu machen was er anderen vorwirft?
> 
> Gut gemeinte Ratschläge werden ja mit dem Hinweis "es muss aber doch so eine Seite geben" abgehakt.
> 
> ...



Du auch? ^^


----------



## Charminbabe (18. April 2011)

Aber irgend woher muss er ja wissen wie meine chars alle heißen, mehr als jedes mal ein Gm Ticket zu schreiben und mich an blizzard zuwenden kann ich halt nicht. aber es geht ja nun schon seid über 6 Monaten schon so. deswegen vor ja 4 Wochen getranst und schon 2 tage später schrieb er mich wieder an. beleidigt mich,sexuelle Kommentare kommen von ihm. was soll ich den noch machen. Und wie gesagt, blizzard ist schon glaube ich echt genervt von mir,alle 2 tage schreibe ich ein Ticket,gehe schon kaum noch on,die letzten 4 tage.

Ich habe keinen einzigen freund in der Freundes liste im battlenet. alles nur in der normalen fliste. Von dem Gm´s kommt immer nur,setzten sie ihn auf die ignorliste,wir können ihnen da leider nicht helfen. Das kann doch nicht sein.!  Aber ich danke euch trotzdem, für eure Antworten. Und zum Thema mit der Seite,ich will es ja nicht bei ihm machen. Das habe ich nicht nötig.!!

habe ja nur gehört das es so eine seite geben soll, und dann kann er ja nur meine Chars von so einer Seite her kennen,das meinte ich damit!!




Muss ich wohl dann ganz auf hören mit WoW :-( Aber danke euch für die Info´s


----------



## Trez (18. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> beleidigt mich,sexuelle Kommentare kommen von ihm. was soll ich den noch machen.



1. Ticket schreiben(GMs sind nur da um sie zu nerven)
2. Ansonsten weiter ignorieren(auch wenns schwer fällt - vielleicht hört er irgendwann auf)
3. siehe Punkt 1



> 2. Regeln für das "Chatten" und die Interaktion mit anderen Benutzern oder Mitarbeitern von Blizzard Entertainment.
> 
> Wenn Sie in World of Warcraft am Chat teilnehmen oder anderweitig World of Warcraft verwenden, haben Sie es zu unterlassen:
> 
> (7) andere Benutzer von World of Warcraft oder Mitarbeiter von Blizzard Entertainment zu belästigen, zu bedrohen, zu verfolgen, bloßzustellen oder in unangenehme Situationen zu bringen



Auszug aus den Nutzungsbestimmungen


----------



## Charminbabe (20. April 2011)

So nun bin ich noch mehr ratlos, und werde vorerst mit Wow aufhören. den ich hatte mir gestern Abend einen neuen Char erstellt,und keinem davon irgendwas gesagt!! das dauerte keine 2 Std. und schon war er wieder da und schrieb mich mit dem neuen Char an. So langsam verzweifel ich echt! 

Verstehe das alles nicht mehr:-( habe da echt keine Antwort mehr drauf. das solche Leute so davon kommen. Ich will doch nur Abends nach der Arbeit mit meinen Freunden in ruhe den Feierabend Stress weg spielen:-)




Aber ich danke euch wirklich für die vielen antworten!!


----------



## Gazeran (20. April 2011)

bin den thread mal überflogen, aber hast du ihm mal gesagt, dass er dich in ruhe lassen soll? xD


----------



## Genaf (20. April 2011)

Kann es eventuell sein, dass er/sie/es deine Zugansdaten hat?
Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn er/sie/es einfach mal immerwieder bei dir einloggt um zu sehen welche Chars du gerade aktiv hast 
Ändere doch mal nur aus Spaß dein Zugangspasswort, erstelle einen neuen Char und schau mal ob dann immernoch was kommt


----------



## Lari (20. April 2011)

Dubiose Geschichte...

Blizzard vergibt temporäre Bans nach Beleidigungen, und hört es nicht auf wird der Account sogar ganz zugemacht.

Mehrere Tickets wegen sexueller Nötigung bleiben von Blizzard ungeahndet, mit dem Kommentar ihn zu ignorieren?

Erm, nein


----------



## Charminbabe (20. April 2011)

Ich habe keinem meine Zugangsdaten gegeben und außerdem ist mein Account durch den Authentifikator gesichert. Und den hat keiner außer mir.

So habe jetzt mal meine E-mail, und Passwort geändert! Werde mir dann heute Abend noch mal einen neuen Char erstellen und mal gucken werde dann hier wieder berichten!!


----------



## Zarox (20. April 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Trojaner drauf!


So siehts aus oder ein Keylogger auf deinem PC!

Wie schon erwähnt, eMail ändern, PW ändern und Virenprogramm üder deinen PC laufen lassen.
Falls du Authenticator nutzt, kann sich jemand trotzdem bei deiner eMail einloggen, bzw. hat dort eingestellt, das alle Mails von Blizzard weitergeleitet werden und sieht somit wenn du Transfer, Namensänderung, usw. machst.

Gruß


----------



## Trez (20. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Mehrere Tickets wegen sexueller Nötigung bleiben von Blizzard ungeahndet, mit dem Kommentar ihn zu ignorieren?
> 
> Erm, nein



Da muss ich Lari recht geben, klingt alles ziemlich eigenartig.

Sollte trotzdem was dran sein - lass ein Antiviren-prog über deinen Rechner laufen, Anti-Spyware gleich mit dazu.
Änder dein Accountpasswort von einem anderen Rechner aus.

Auch wenn du sagst das du es nicht benutzt - Log dich ins Battle.net ein -> Account -> Einstellungen -> Freundschaftssystem & Nachrichten und da nimmst du alle Häkchen raus.

Sollte er dich dann immer noch irgendwie finden dann solltest du deine Wohnung mal nach Kameras untersuchen lassen


----------



## Anvy (20. April 2011)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich ein Gefühl daß der TE ganz einfach so eine Seite sucht um genau das zu machen was er anderen vorwirft?



Klar kann es sein, dass er einen Virus drauf hat, aber ich schließe mich eher Kalamazoo an, denn auf die Frage nachdem "Was er genau macht" kommt keine Antwort, sondern es wird hartnäckig auf irgendeine Seite behaart. Zumal Blizz den Acc. längst wegen Stalking gesperrt haben müsste, außer natürlich man meldet es nicht.


----------



## Dark_Lady (20. April 2011)

wenn die gm's dich wirklich so hartnäckig ignorieren wie du sagst, evtl einfach mal den offiziellen Support anrufen und da a) Beschwerde wegen der GM's vorbringen und b)dein problem schildern mit den Charnamen und Servern, von denen du belästigt wirst...


----------



## Felix^^ (20. April 2011)

was schreibt er so? 

is doch cool son fanboy


----------



## Mageleo (20. April 2011)

Hmm vll, kommt meine antwort zu spät.
aber versuche bitte mal mit einem oder mehreren, antiviren programma mal deinen computer zu scannen um 99,9999987% den fehler eines Trojaner´s auszuschliesen.
dann wähle mal ein komplet anderen server, sprich biste auf ein PVE- Server Probiere es mit nem PVP server. 
wenn es nicht hilft schreibe tickets bis den , gm´s die augen bluten von lesen und rufe bei dem Telefondienst von Blizzard an und spreche mit den mitarbeitern. mann kann vll mal ne gute 15 min in der warteschleife hängen aber gebe bitte nicht auf probiere es weiter und tue die person gedanklich ignorieren wenn du sie im spiel auf ignore setzt weis er das du auf ihn reagierst "stelle dich mehr oder weniger tot" melde dich nicht auf sein anschreiben. wenn das alles nicht mehr helfen will dann gehe zur Polizei oder suche mal bei google eine Online Anzeige für dein Bundesland

nun würde ich gerne mal vom TE wissen was der stalker macht ansonsten würde ich gerne das der thread geschlossen wird weil es wurden genug antworten geschrieben


----------



## Windelwilli (20. April 2011)

Einen Spieler zu ignorieren geht doch entschieden schneller als sich einen neuen Char zu erstellen.
Das ignorieren kostet mich genau einen Klick..also etwa 0,5sek Zeit. Er hätte also erheblich mehr Aufwand als ich.
Mir wär's also so lange Wurscht bis meine Igno voll wäre....


----------



## Aranshi (20. April 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Einen Spieler zu ignorieren geht doch entschieden schneller als sich einen neuen Char zu erstellen.
> Das ignorieren kostet mich genau einen Klick..also etwa 0,5sek Zeit. Er hätte also erheblich mehr Aufwand als ich.
> Mir wär's also so lange Wurscht bis meine Igno voll wäre....



wobei er ja eh nur 10 chars pro server haben kann, deswegen ist das ja eh das geringere problem.
Deswegen pack einfach alle seine chars auf igno und gut is trotzdem hört sich das sehr merkwürdig an da blizz normalerweise
für jeden mist nen 72h bann vergibt und grade bei belästigung müsste nach mehreren verstößen der acc weg sein, deswegen vergib mir wenn ich deine 
geschichte nich glaube


----------



## Orgoron (20. April 2011)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich ein Gefühl daß der TE ganz einfach so eine Seite sucht um genau das zu machen was er anderen vorwirft?


 Den Gedanken hat ich auch von Anfang an im Hinterkopf.



Charminbabe schrieb:


> beleidigt mich,sexuelle Kommentare kommen von ihm.



Bei sowas ist bei Blizz ganz fix Sense. Von daher wohl alles zu 99.999 % ein Fake.


----------



## CoHanni (20. April 2011)

Moin,

ich kann mich ja irren, aber gab es nicht mal ein Addon, welches nicht nur 1 Char eines Accounts ignoriert sondern automatísch jeden weitern Char der sich auf dem Account befindet?


----------



## Zarox (20. April 2011)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann mich ja irren, aber gab es nicht mal ein Addon, welches nicht nur 1 Char eines Accounts ignoriert sondern automatísch jeden weitern Char der sich auf dem Account befindet?


IgnoreMore

http://wow.curse.com...px?q=IgnoreMore


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. April 2011)

sowas geht nicht, ignore more kann nicht wissen, welche chars zu welchem acc gehören

aber spam melden macht das, bei der ersten ansprache spam melden udn ticket schreiben und man hat ruhe bis man die zockessseion beendet


----------



## Blumator (20. April 2011)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich ein Gefühl daß der TE ganz einfach so eine Seite sucht um genau das zu machen was er anderen vorwirft?
> 
> Gut gemeinte Ratschläge werden ja mit dem Hinweis "es muss aber doch so eine Seite geben" abgehakt.
> 
> ...



du wirst lachen... das hab ich mir auch irgendwie gedacht...

najo ansonsten hilft erfolgreiches ignorieren gegen sowas perfekt... (in allen lebenslagen, mich hat ne zeitlang ne bestimmte telefonnummer angerufen und aufgelegt, bis ich dann einfach nicht mehr ran bin, nu isses vorbei ) und ich meine nicht auf Ignore stzen sonder einfach so ignorieren...
ich kann das nahezu perfekt  (hat auch seine nachteile )


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. April 2011)

Droh ihm doch mal mit einer Anzeige. Immerhin ist stalken eine Straftat.


----------



## Pluto-X (21. April 2011)

Ich finde die Geschichte auch ein wenig eigenartig. Alleine die Tatsache das deine Freunde einfach so mitgetranst sind.
Egal für welche Zwecke du so eine Seite suchst.
Es gibt so eine Seite nicht !


----------



## Charminbabe (21. April 2011)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Ich finde die Geschichte auch ein wenig eigenartig. Alleine die Tatsache das deine Freunde einfach so mitgetranst sind.
> Egal für welche Zwecke du so eine Seite suchst.
> Es gibt so eine Seite nicht !






Die Geschichte ist nicht eigenartig,wenn sie nicht stimmen würde hätte ich hier nichts gepostet. Wir hatten schon länger überlegt zu transen,nicht einfach so..und da der Typ nicht aufgehört hat haben wir dann alle entschlossen zutransen. Suche so eine Seite nicht,wollte nur wissen ob es so eine Seite gibt,weil ich da von gehört habe. So war das gemeint. 


So mein Pc würde gestern alles neu gemacht,nach dem erst alles gescannt wurde und nichts gefunden wurde, hat ein Bekannter alles gelöscht und neu installiert. Damit wir auf Nummer sicher gehen konnten. 

Gestern Abend ganz normal eingeloggt, einen neuen Char erstellt und es hat keine 1 Std gedauert,hatte ich den Typen schon wieder an der backe:-( So für mich ist es jetzt gelaufen,werde mir ein anderes Spiel suchen und mit WoW aufhören. Ist mir wirklich echt zu blöde. Danke euch trotzdem,für die antworten und Ratschläge, Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist nicht eigenartig,wenn sie nicht stimmen würde hätte ich hier nichts gepostet. Wir hatten schon länger überlegt zu transen,nicht einfach so..und da der Typ nicht aufgehört hat haben wir dann alle entschlossen zutransen. Suche so eine Seite nicht,wollte nur wissen ob es so eine Seite gibt,weil ich da von gehört habe. So war das gemeint.
> 
> 
> So mein Pc würde gestern alles neu gemacht,nach dem erst alles gescannt wurde und nichts gefunden wurde, hat ein Bekannter alles gelöscht und neu installiert. Damit wir auf Nummer sicher gehen konnten.
> ...



hm, als letztes würde ich dir noch raten, frage doch mal deine "Freunde", denn da muss es ja ein Leck geben, durch welches die Infos an den anderen durchsickern.
Aber da du ja aufhörst, viel Spaß im RL, das allerdings nur etwas für Leute, die in der VR nicht zurechtkommen ist


----------



## Nisbo (21. April 2011)

Ob da wer im (W)LAN drin hängt ? Aber die Idee mit nach den Cams zu suchen wäre jetzt wohl auch mal eine Idee und kann ja fast nur noch die einzige Möglichkeit sein denn Rechner ist neu, das Authding benutzt wird und das PW geändert wurde.

So ne Seite kenne ich auch nicht, entweder es ist jetzt höhere Gewalt oder Dich stalkt ein BlizzMitarbeiter


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. April 2011)

Ich muß immernoch lächeln. Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht mehr an das Gute im Menschen.

Blizzard hat bisher IMMER heftig durchgegriffen, wenns um solche Themen geht. Spätestens wenn man sich an den Accountsupport gewendet hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass der TE sich auch auch ein einziges Mal an einen GM/Support gewendet hat oder (und daran glaube ich noch mehr) es handelt sich um besagten Stalker selbst.Naja, whatever, viel Spaß im Real Life. Grafik ist geil, Story ist lahm und die Quests sind scheisse dort.


----------



## Harkor (21. April 2011)

Ich sehe da zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Der TE hat wirklich nur so eine Seite gesucht.
Wenn es so eine Seite gäbe, dann wäre das eine ziemlich böse Angelegenheit was den Datenschutz betrifft.

2. Der TE hat keine Battle.net-Freunde *mehr*, aber schon mal gehabt.
Wenn er dann diese ehemaliegen Freunde entfernt hat, diese ihn aber immer noch sehen können, dann muss der Stalker nur einen dieser Freunde in seiner Liste haben. Dann kann er über die *Freunde-von-Freunden* Liste immer sehen wo der TE ist.

Die Lösung bei 2.: Funktion einmal komplett im Battle.net deaktivieren. Dann sind alle Freunde garantiert weg.
Ich habe bei mir nur die Freunde-von-Freunden Funktion deaktiviert. Es geht niemanden was an, wen ich in meiner Freundesliste habe.


----------



## Trez (21. April 2011)

Harkor schrieb:


> 2. Der TE hat keine Battle.net-Freunde *mehr*, aber schon mal gehabt.



Sobald man Freunde aus der Battle.net-Freundesliste entfernt wird man automatisch auch von ihrer genommen.




Harkor schrieb:


> Dann kann er über die *Freunde-von-Freunden* Liste immer sehen wo der TE ist.



Außerdem sieht man bei der Freunde-von-Freunden Liste nur die Namen(was mir auch schon zuviel ist) und nicht ob die Person on ist etc.


----------



## Iratatsu (21. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> Von Blacklist habe ich auch schon mal gehört, aber es soll auch eine Seite geben,wo man genau sehen kann wie viel chars und wo man überall chars hat. So eine Seite suche ich! *Will ihn mit seinen Chars ausfindig machen und blizzard das zeigen*. Blizzard meinte nur sie können da nichts machen,sollte ihn auch ignor setzen. das kann es doch nicht sein:-(



Das beweist doch schon, das er die Seite für was ganz anderes haben möchte...
Denn du brauchst Blizzard nur den Charnamen nennen, und schon sehen die GM´s zu welchen Account dieser Char gehört.
Also brauchst du keine Seite suchen, die alle Chars eines Acc. anzeigt, da die GM´s das sowieso überprüfen können.


----------



## Kemar (21. April 2011)

Auch wenn das geschriebene recht unglaubwürdig aussieht, gibt es 2 Punkte, die wohl noch nicht erwähnt wurden:
1) eine E-Mail Beschwerde an WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com
Dort kann man sich über die GMs beschweren, wenn man meint, dass der Support nicht entsprechend gehandelt hat

2) Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, das Blizzard bei solchen Angelegenheiten leider nicht schnell genug im Interesse der Opfer reagiert. Es gab eine Person, welche sowohl die Gildenleiterin meiner damaligen Gilde als auch deren Mitglieder im Forum angegriffen hat.
Die Gildenleiterin wollte sich das nicht viel länger gefallen lassen und hat Blizzard mit einer Klage gedroht. Danach war das Problem innerhalb von einer Stunde gelöst.


----------



## Jordin (21. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich muß immernoch lächeln. Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht mehr an das Gute im Menschen.
> 
> Blizzard hat bisher IMMER heftig durchgegriffen, wenns um solche Themen geht. Spätestens wenn man sich an den Accountsupport gewendet hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass der TE sich auch auch ein einziges Mal an einen GM/Support gewendet hat oder (und daran glaube ich noch mehr) es handelt sich um besagten Stalker selbst.Naja, whatever, viel Spaß im Real Life. Grafik ist geil, Story ist lahm und die Quests sind scheisse dort.



!!!Ausrufezeichen!

So was von /agree


----------



## Zuckerbub (21. April 2011)

Spiel Rift, da ist die Comm und die Stalker anscheinend auch noch netter als bei wow.

Spass bei Seite. Du hast getranst, du hast deine email/passwort geändert und mehr kannst du nicht machen. Eine Sache verstehe ich, und glaube ich dir auch irgendwie nicht. Du sagst, du hast dein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt, dir anschliessend einen neuen Char erstellt (mit authenti und ohne jemandem etwas zu sagen etc) und der Typ hat dich trotzdem gefunden. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend unmöglich! (ausser der Stalker ist der Typ der dir den PC neu aufgesetzt hat). Beste lösung ist wirklich Blacklist. Ist doch sein Problem wenn er jedes mal nen char bis lvl 20 oder höher lvln muss um dich zu stalken. Ich würde das Problem so lösen.

lg


----------



## Totebone (21. April 2011)

nach allem was ich gelesen hat fällt mir nurnoch ein "don't feed the troll" 

Blizz hätte (wie schon gesagt) SOFORT gehandelt und nicht nur "Pack ihn auf Igno" gesagt.
Man kann nich einfach so neue Chars von jedem sehen ohne b-net Freunde zu sein.
"Spam melden" Ignoriert den gesamten Acc bis zum nächsten Ausloggen!


----------



## Freaklikeme (21. April 2011)

dont feed the troll viel mir auch grad so ein^^.

ansonsten mach dir das Addon spammenot drauf. level grenze einstellen, dann nerven frisch erstellte chars nicht. filtert nebenbei auch die goldspammer weg


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

Also wenn man weiss, wo man suchen muss, und auch Zugang zu diesen besagten Seiten hat ... naja dann 

Lieber TE, ich denke du wirst es verdient haben - schmeiss ich mal unbegründet so in den Raum hinen, zur Anheizung der Diskussion


----------



## Manaori (21. April 2011)

Seltsam, die wenigen Male, wo ich ein Ticket wegen derber Beleidigungen geschrieben habe, die gefallen sind, kam jedes (!) Mal vom GM die Antwort, sie würden sich drum kümmern und danke, dass du uns bescheid gegeben hast, so in etwa in dem Sinne. Und von den Leuten hat man dann auch paar Tage lang nix mehr gehört *g* 

Von dem her glaube ich die Geschichte schlichtweg nicht. Gerade sexuelle Belästigung, aber auch normale Beleidigungen lässt Blizz nicht durchgehen, einfach, weil sie dadurch auch selber Ärger kriegen könnten, das Spiel ist ja ab 12 und so...


----------



## xxXDarknessXxx (21. April 2011)

und nen addon das ich selber benutz



spammenot



hier ne beschreibung leider auf englisch


SpamMeNot intelligently detects, blocks and reports commercial and annoying spam messages before you even see them, without relying on an extensive list of blacklisted domain names.


da kan man stufe einstellen und jeder unter der stufe bekommt eine naricht mit: dein lvl ist zu niedrig um mit diesem spieler zu reden.


----------



## hüls95 (21. April 2011)

xxXDarknessXxx schrieb:


> und nen addon das ich selber benutz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibt ja auch noch nen par andere "spam" addons ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. April 2011)

Wenn dir wirklich kein GM helfen will, dann wende dich an den Support und sage: "Ich werde InGame belästigt und kein GM will mir helfen! Ich bin kurz davor zu kündigen." Wirst schon sehen wie schnell sie dir dann im Endeffekt helfen _können_ .
Vorallem wenn es immer wieder der gleiche Penner ist.

Ich tippe ja immer noch darauf, dass du - lieber TE - nen Trojaner drauf hast und dein Stalker auch diesen Thread sehr amüsiert mitverfolgt.
Also lad dir ne AV-CD zum Booten runter und check dein System damit mal durch. Nur ein gut gemeinter Tipp!

-Sekunde- 
Ich hab noch ne weitere Lösung für dein Problem. Vielleicht bist du ja Schizophren. Also falls Du oder Du keinen Trojaner drauf hast, solltet ihr mal zum Doc gehen. Nur vorsichtshalber!


----------



## Charminbabe (22. April 2011)

-Sekunde- 
Ich hab noch ne weitere Lösung für dein Problem. Vielleicht bist du ja Schizophren. Also falls Du oder Du keinen Trojaner drauf hast, solltet ihr mal zum Doc gehen. Nur vorsichtshalber!
[/quote]



Echt toller Text, aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen  bin leider nicht Schizophren!!


habe nun mal einen Screenshot gemacht und war da mit heute bei der Polizei,wenn Blizzard mir da nicht helfen will,dann halt so. Die Polizei wird sich mit Blizzard in Verbindung setzen und mal gucken was nun dabei raus kommt. 

Echt keine lust mehr mich von euch auf den Armen nehmen zulassen mit so paar Sprüchen,für mich ist das hier kein Joke,sondern bitterer Ernst :-(


----------



## Crush351 (22. April 2011)

> ...
> habe nun mal einen Screenshot gemacht und war da mit heute bei der Polizei,wenn Blizzard mir da nicht helfen will,dann halt so.
> ...



Screen or didn´t happen 

Ne, im Ernst:
Was hast du denn in die Tickets an die GMs geschrieben? Einfach nur das er dich nervt? Oder stalkt, beleidigt, etc...

Wenn du das erstere geschrieben hast, dann ist es klar, dass sie nur mit "Nehme ihn auf die Ignorierenliste" kommen.
Aber falls du zweiteres geschrieben hast, glaube ich nicht, dass sie damit kommen, sondern auch echt durchgreifen, besonders nach 
*füge Anzahl deiner geschrieben Tickets ein* Tickets.

Aber in Echt, ein Screen von der Belästigung des "Stalkers" und eine Antwort vom GM würde der Story mehr Glaubwürdigkeit einbringen.

Falls es wahr sein sollte: Viel glück mit deiner Polizei-setzt-sich-mit-Blizz-in-Kontakt-Aktion


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

> Viel glück mit deiner Polizei-setzt-sich-mit-Blizz-in-Kontakt-Aktion




Davon bitte auch einen Screenshot ^^


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Davon bitte auch einen Screenshot ^^



Jaa bitte XD


----------



## Nikoho (23. April 2011)

Sag mal Bursche was laberst du für einen Mist? Die Geschichte wird ja immer ausgefallener, Bekannter reseted deinen Pc und jetzt gehst du zu Polizei WTF!!11one1!
Sorry aber das kann ich nicht glauben. 

Das wird lächerlicher umso öfters ich deine Beiträge lese!
Mehrere Tickets offen und kein kein GM hat sich JEMALS um dein Problem gekümmert jaja und mein Ork Krieger verschiest brennende Dämonentomahawks ausm AFTER.


Falls du wirklich solch ein massives Stalker Problem hast (was ich bezweifle), hör einfach auf zu zocken, wie du schon in einem deiner literalischen Ergüsse meintest.
*FACEPALM*

G Niko

Edit: Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten an Aufmerksamkeit im I-netz zu kommen. Drehn P0rn0 oder less Kinderbücher auf Youtube vor!1one!


----------



## Nisbo (23. April 2011)

Hat Blizz denn eine Geschäftsstelle in Deutschland ? Oder geht sowas jetzt mit dem EU Recht auch länderübergreifend ?


----------



## Morcan (23. April 2011)

Wir hatten einen ähnlichen Fall in der Gilde, bei dem ein Ex-Mitglied jemanden ständig belästigte.
Nach ein paar Tickets (Blizzard musste den Fall ja erstmal nachvollziehen können) wurde er 72 Stunden gebannt. Außerdem wurde ihm mit der Polizei gedroht, falls er nichts aus der Sache lernt.

Es hat geholfen...darum glaube ich auch nicht, dass du wirklich mit Blizzard in Kontakt getreten bist.


----------



## heiduei (23. April 2011)

DU HAST PROBLEME MIT STALKERN ????? SPIEL MAL SC II !!! O.o


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (23. April 2011)

Hallöchen,


ich will jetzt gar nicht auf die ominöse Geschichte des TE eingehen im grossen und ganzen - denn wenn man sich mit so einem extremen Problem an Blizzard wendet wird auch etwas unternommen.

Aber für den TE und auch alle anderen die der Meinung sind eine solche Seite gibt es nicht ..... FAIL ! Sie gibt es sehr wohl und zwar heisst sie WoW-Gilden jeder der dort registriert ist KANN in seinem Profil all seine Chars. eintragen und dann sind diese für JEDEN anderen der auch auf dieser Seite registriert ist einsehbar. Ob das gut ist oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, ich z.B. nutze es sehr wohl - aber ich habe auch keinerlei Leute in meinen Freunden / Bekannten-Kreis oder in WoW selber wo ich Angst haben muss das die damit unfug betreiben.

Aber wie schon gesagt, der rest der Geschichte klingt wirklich immer unglaubhafter.
In dem Sinne bin ich auch raus dann und wünsch allen noch ein erholsames Wochenende und Frohe Ostern !

~MfG~


----------



## Nisbo (23. April 2011)

Naja das FAIL geht dann wohl eher an Dich denn der TE wird sich ja da wohl nicht eingetragen haben und automatisch gehts ja auch nicht da man sich reggen muß und die Chars eintragen *stichel* ^^


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (23. April 2011)

*stichel* :-p

Habe ich in meinem Beitrag irgendwas davon geschrieben ? Es ging darum das viele gesagt haben es gibt KEINE Seite wo man alle Chars. eines Spielers einsehen kann und das ist ja so nicht ganz richtig. Denn auf der Seite geht das ja und ob man sich da registrieren muss oder nicht spielt keine Rolle - es geht um Punkt das es eine Seite gibt wo man das kann, WIE ist völlig egal. *fg*
Ausserdem hat der TE und alle anderen auch nichts davon geschrieben das es eine "Freie Seite" sein muss 


P.s.: NACHTRAG - habe es gerade überprüft. Um die Chars. aller Leute zu sehen muss man nicht registriert sein, jeder kann dort nach Realm -> Gilde -> Char suchen und bekommt ALLES angezeigt. Das einzigste was nach wie vor gemacht werden muss ist eben das derjenige seine Chars. dort selber hinzufügt. Wie Du schon sagtest wird das der TE nicht gemacht haben, war aber auch nicht der Ansatzpunkt meiner Erklärung ^^


----------



## xxXDarknessXxx (23. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> habe nun mal einen Screenshot gemacht und war da mit heute bei der Polizei,wenn Blizzard mir da nicht helfen will,dann halt so. Die Polizei wird sich mit Blizzard in Verbindung setzen und mal gucken was nun dabei raus kommt.
> 
> Echt keine lust mehr mich von euch auf den Armen nehmen zulassen mit so paar Sprüchen,für mich ist das hier kein Joke,sondern bitterer Ernst :-(



wen du solche großen probleme hast mit den personen schau doch mal auf die seite davor und installier das addon. weil jetzt wird es eher in richtung troll gehen der thread.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2011)

Charminbabe schrieb:


> > -Sekunde-
> > Ich hab noch ne weitere Lösung für dein Problem. Vielleicht bist du ja Schizophren. Also falls Du oder Du keinen Trojaner drauf hast, solltet ihr mal zum Doc gehen. Nur vorsichtshalber!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das haben WIR anfangs auch gesagt!  Wär ja auch möglich, dass du schlafwandelst.



> habe nun mal einen Screenshot gemacht und war da mit heute bei der Polizei,wenn Blizzard mir da nicht helfen will,dann halt so. Die Polizei wird sich mit Blizzard in Verbindung setzen und mal gucken was nun dabei raus kommt.
> 
> Echt keine lust mehr mich von euch auf den Armen nehmen zulassen mit so paar Sprüchen,für mich ist das hier kein Joke,sondern bitterer Ernst :-(


Viel Erfolg! Gib uns bitte ne Rückmeldung wenn sich was getan hat.


----------



## wowoo (23. April 2011)

So ein Unsinn..

Wenn du ihn nicht bei battle.net geaddet hast ist es wirklich UNMÖGLICH, dass er einen Level 1er den du gerade erstellt hast schon wieder anschreiben kann.

Also entweder einer deiner "Freunde" spielt dir einen Streich, oder du hast dir die ganze Geschichte nur ausgedacht.

Auf mich wirkt das aber eher wie eine Frage, ob es eine Seite gibt mit der DU stalken kannst.


OMG, seit wann gibts hier nen Pinguin??


----------



## madmurdock (24. April 2011)

Also was ich mir vorstellen koennte, falls der TE kein Troll ist.

Char transferiert -> Namen beibehalten. Der Idiot hat einfach bei der battle.net Armory nach dem Namen gesucht. Ist online Stalking eig straftbar? Naja, auch wenn, die Strafen dafuer sind ja selbst bei RL Vergehen geradezu laecherlich, was man immer mal wieder im TV so hoert, falls einer wieder ausgetickt ist.


----------



## zoizz (24. April 2011)

So langsam bin ich doch verwundert, welch lange Lebensdauer dieser Thread doch inzwischen aufweist ...


----------



## Zarox (24. April 2011)

Wie ist das mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion von Blizz? Da werden Acc's doch miteinander verbunden und damit ist jeder für den anderen immer sichtbar.


----------

